# Want to buy a good canvas messenger bag, Any good advices?



## sandycookie (Mar 7, 2018)

Want to buy a good canvas messenger bag, Any good advices?  Thanks so much.


----------



## cherylplank (Mar 21, 2018)

You can buy canvas messenger bags online. You can consider the weight, design and waterproof, anti-theft, and so on.
some canvas with leather trim and vintage canvas bags look cool
waxed canvas bags can be waterproof.


----------

